

Verizon Wireless Picks Urban Airship for Push Notifications - thiele
http://blog.urbanairship.com/blog/2010/09/21/verizon-wireless-picks-urban-airship-for-push-notifications/

======
iampims
Congrats on Urban Airship. That's a great sign for the viability of their
business and reassuring for their clients.

------
jnoller
Holy Shit! I'm _really_ happy for the Urban Airship guys, this is a pretty big
account/partnership for them.

